# 

## sebapulawy

Witam
Zwracam sie do Was koledzy z prośba o pomoc przy modernizacji instalacji.
w Domu mam 11 grzejników i około 50 m2 podłogówki. Kotłownie mam poza domem i mam tam zamontowaną pompe ciepła i piec pelletowy. 
Chodzi mi o to jak podłaczyc oba urządzenia. W domu jest juz wszystko zrobione, tylko jak połaczyc to w kotłowni żeby to optymalnie pracowało.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mareks77

Pompa ciepła jest źródłem niskotemperaturowym więc jeśli planujesz wykorzystywać ją jako źródło ogrzewania domu to grzejniki powinny być odpowiednio przewymiarowane.
Połączenie obu żródeł za pomocą sprzęgła gdzie pompa ciepła jest w obiegu bezpośrednim z podłogówką i grzejnikami, natomiast piec na pelet jest podłączony poprzez sprzęgło z ową instalacją.

----------


## sebapulawy

Dla takiej ilości grzejników, które najprawdopodobniej zastapią niedługo klimakonwektory stosować jakiś bufor?

----------


## Mareks77

Nie wiem o co chodzi bo temat drugiego pytania jakby nie ma chyba nic wspólnego z pytaniem pierwszym.
Tak więc wyjaśnij o co chodzi lub rozwiń temat.

----------


## sebapulawy

Czy w tym połaczeniu stosowac bufor?

----------


## Mareks77

Kotły na pelet są piecami typu podajnikowego i są dość swieżą produkcją i wymysłem.
Ponadto posiadają dość dobrą regulację mocą pieca w jego szerokim zakresie co w połączeniu z buforem jest zbędne.
Praca kotła z buforem charakteryzuje się tym że po pracy ze zwiększoną mocą w okolicach nominalnej związaną z podgrzaniem bufora kocioł następnie musiał by przejść w stan uśpienia dostarczając tylko minimalną ilość mocy do czasu aż bufor się rozładuje i będzie wymagał ponownego ładowania i pracy kotła.
Dzieje się tak z uwagi na warstwową konstrukcję i faktem że najgorętsza woda znajduje się zawsze na górze czyli na zasilaniu instalacji.

Bufor to wielka beczka zajmująca dużo miejsca i dopasowuje się go wielkością raczej do wielkości domu i zapotrzebowania budynku na ciepło a nie ilości kaloryferów.
W związku z tym mały bufor o pojemności do 500l jest raczej nieporozumieniem i stosuje się raczej bufory o pojemności 1000 - 2000l które wymagają ładowania w najgorszym wypadku raz na dobę no chyba że rozmawiamy o domu super energooszczędnym..
Nie wiem jak planujesz to wykorzystać i np. pracować tylko i wyłącznie pompą ciepła a piec na pelet uruchamiać tylko w okresach dużych mrozów i to też tylko aby naładować bufor z którego następnie można pobierać tylko tyle energii ile akurat brakuje.
Nie wiem jak doradza Twój instalator ale mi to rozwiązanie wydaje się zbędne.

----------

